# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  O-Lifting

## CFforged

Any olympic style weightlifters out there???

----------


## goodlifting

oly lifting isn't even a real sport.

----------


## BgMc31

> oly lifting isn't even a real sport.


What a stupid comment! Care to debate the reasoning behind such a comment?

----------


## goodlifting

> What a stupid comment! Care to debate the reasoning behind such a comment?


i was being sarcastic, bro. i'm a competitive oly lifter myself. it's just kind of an inside joke. oly lifters are the most powerful and explosive athletes in the world and we don't get much credit at all for our sport. especially here in the states.

----------


## BgMc31

> i was being sarcastic, bro. i'm a competitive oly lifter myself. it's just kind of an inside joke. oly lifters are the most powerful and explosive athletes in the world and we don't get much credit at all for our sport. especially here in the states.


My bad brotha!!! You're right oly lifters don't get the respect they deserve!! I'm not a competitive oly lifter. I'm a competitive powerlifter/strongman. I respect the oly lifts more than the powerlifts because they develop athletes more than any other lifts. I have my boys doing them and both are highly recruited high school football players. 

But I have to disagree with you on the most powerful and explosive athletes in the world comment. As a former professional football player, I have to say that football players are the most explosive and most powerful athletes on the planet! LOL!!!!!

----------


## goodlifting

> My bad brotha!!! You're right oly lifters don't get the respect they deserve!! I'm not a competitive oly lifter. I'm a competitive powerlifter/strongman. I respect the oly lifts more than the powerlifts because they develop athletes more than any other lifts. I have my boys doing them and both are highly recruited high school football players. 
> 
> But I have to disagree with you on the most powerful and explosive athletes in the world comment. As a former professional football player, I have to say that football players are the most explosive and most powerful athletes on the planet! LOL!!!!!


"The explosion phase of the snatch and clean are the most powerful movements of the human body." i read that on an eleiko poster one time and thought it sweet HAHA! i also remember reading up on a research project the olympic committe conducted on athletes in the 80's. they reported that oly lifters were faster out of the blocks and even beat olympic sprinters in the first 40 or so meters. football players are sometimes pretty strong dudes, but pound for pound, a seasoned oly lifter is much more powerful.

----------


## BgMc31

> "The explosion phase of the snatch and clean are the most powerful movements of the human body." i read that on an eleiko poster one time and thought it sweet HAHA! i also remember reading up on a research project the olympic committe conducted on athletes in the 80's. they reported that oly lifters were faster out of the blocks and even beat olympic sprinters in the first 40 or so meters. football players are sometimes pretty strong dudes, but pound for pound, a seasoned oly lifter is much more powerful.


We'll have to agree to disagree, but it's all good brotha!!! That research you were referring to states that oly lifters are faster than sprinters in the first 10 meters, not 40. That have oly lifters running sub 4 second 40yd dash times. But I do see your point. I love the oly lifts and wish they got more love from the strength community.

----------


## goodlifting

> We'll have to agree to disagree, but it's all good brotha!!! That research you were referring to states that oly lifters are faster than sprinters in the first 10 meters, not 40. That have oly lifters running sub 4 second 40yd dash times. But I do see your point. I love the oly lifts and wish they got more love from the strength community.


that's what it was! i read that research a WHILE ago and i really don't even remember where i saw it. 

but right on dude. i don't mind different opinions i just like talking to other lifters and athletes. we can all learn from each other. i think that's awesome you have your athletes do the lifts.

i think the u.s. should really make an effort to promote oly lifting more. we have a ton of great athletes here and it's good to hear you're doing your part bro.

----------


## goodlifting

oh yeah! we were screwing around before a workout one day last semester and were running 40s out on the grass bare foot. me and two other lifters were hitting 4.3 to 4.5s.

we discussed that we should have a football league or something for dudes under 5'7" because we're all a bunch of stocky little midgets. there's a flag football team at the school but it would've been cool to hit guys my size  :Tear:

----------


## shortybrolick

I play flag football im 5'6 202lbs, Nose tackle.. Always against guys much bigger then me bro and I dominate. Get on that flag team!!
Your power is obviously Great. Mine is pretty good incorporating Plyos and medicine ball work[in addition to power lifting and strong man].. You with the Oly lifting will be beastly.

Im very interested in learning the proper way to Oly lift.. Whats the best way to go about that? Obviously a coach, any other recomendations ?? Can't clean for crap, pretty much a straight muscle clean. I do high pulls which i love.. Advice appreciated.

----------


## goodlifting

> I play flag football im 5'6 202lbs, Nose tackle.. Always against guys much bigger then me bro and I dominate. Get on that flag team!!
> Your power is obviously Great. Mine is pretty good incorporating Plyos and medicine ball work[in addition to power lifting and strong man].. You with the Oly lifting will be beastly.
> 
> Im very interested in learning the proper way to Oly lift.. Whats the best way to go about that? Obviously a coach, any other recomendations ?? Can't clean for crap, pretty much a straight muscle clean. I do high pulls which i love.. Advice appreciated.


depending on what area you live in, i know in southern california there are a few gyms with platforms and bumpers. there is usually someone there who is eager to coach athletes who are interested in learning the movements for free. 

having a coach show you how to do it in person is really the best way to go about it.

----------


## CFforged

> having a coach show you how to do it in person is really the best way to go about it.


X2

I initially learned the lifts from watching videos, but once you have a good coach it's like night and day. There are so many nuances to these lifts. A good coach can tweak something that seems trivial in your set up and your suddenly snatching 10kg more.

I love the sport, and you're right about it not getting props in the states.

----------


## CFforged

Anybody competing at or attending the USAW/CrossFit open next weekend it Colorado?

----------

